# What are the handles for?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, it's not exactly a motorhome related question except that we've been out and about in ours and gradually, as we've been overtaking caravans, I've noticed that they all seem to have two handles on the back. I thought maybe an ex-caravanner on here might satisfy my curiosity.

Why do caravans have handles on the back?


Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

to help with maneuvering


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> to help with maneuvering


Really :!: :?: 
How does that work?

I'll have to watch a bit more closely when we're on a site.

Thanks for the info. but I'm a bit disappointed that the answer is so mundane.

Chris


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

suedew said:


> to help with maneuvering


Yep

They are also useful to hang washing out on/ between........on home made wooden extensions


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

You grab hold of them to swing the back end round,either to the L or R


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I knew I'd get an answer on here.


Goodnight

Chris


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> You grab hold of them to swing the back end round,either to the L or R


i had a girlfriend like that once................


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I found the handles on the front more interesting!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

pippin said:


> I found the handles on the front more interesting!


 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, that should be in the present tense - there is still life in the old man yet!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You're all mistaken. They are for tying your dog to. They also have a secondary usage for highway skiing which is similar to water skiing.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> You're all mistaken. They are for tying your dog to. They also have a secondary usage for highway skiing which is similar to water skiing.


This is more like the sort of imaginings I was having.

Chris


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> This is more like the sort of imaginings I was having.
> 
> Chris


Its not at all like the imaginations I'm having! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

They've all got handles, 'cos they all have CB's!


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought they were for seeing how much rot there was in the frame,,,,,,,,, if they start to rock then it's time to sell the van,,,,,,,


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought they were for the tuggers to offer a ride for illegal immigrants hitch-hiking to the UK.

But where is Pusser when we need an erudite and earthy response?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

They're for towing front wheel drive motorhomes off of muddy fields.
Gerry


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

They really help to ease the van into the river when it's dark.


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

weve just got back from a few nights away and a tugger pulled up at the site we stayed at. he got his three kids to help him manoeuvre his caravan. the funniest part was that his kids were pulling their handles in one direction at the back, while he and the other kid were pulling in the other direction at the front  

after 10 minutes of tugging it around by these handles, it was in almost exactly the same position it had started. marvelous show!


----------

